# Meet Loki & Thor



## Alasse

My new babies

Loki









Thor


----------



## lilnaugrim

Beautiful!! I love Oscars! It's a shame I don't have a tank big enough for these cuties!


----------



## willow

oh they're lovely ! :-D
i never thought about oscars before...maybe one day.


----------



## LittleStar

Pretty Fishies!! Enjoy! : )


----------



## Alasse

Updated tank pic


----------



## lilnaugrim

Do you plan to breed them one day when they're older?


----------



## Alasse

lilnaugrim said:


> Do you plan to breed them one day when they're older?


Not planning it, but if they do then i am ok with it


----------



## gamehayst

*Is that your Loki and Thor? LOL*


----------



## Alasse

gamehayst said:


> *Is that your Loki and Thor? LOL*


Ummm yes, why?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I was also wondering the same thing. I was wondering if it was some sort of joke that I missed or something lol.


----------

